# Can I use hydrocortisone or Benadryl cream.



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

SandraDee said:


> Scout has been going out for daiky walks through the woods, and has managed to get loads of mosquito and black fly bites on him. Most of thrm don't seem to bug him,but he has a few in and around his ears that are making him crazy. He's itching so mcuh, and has scratched the inside of one of his ears raw.
> 
> I don't want to take him to the vet and pay the $100 for the visit just to be told I can use the cream, since I know exactly what is casuing the itchiness.
> 
> So does anyone know if I can use benadryl cream or hydrocortisone crream on his ears. There is zero chance of him ingesting it, he can't lick his ears.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, you can use hydrocortisone on a dog. Shouldn't be a problem since Scout can not lick his ears, but if their is any dog capable of a such a feat, it would be a V ;D


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I also give my dog benadryl tablets when he's really itchy: 1mg/pound (usually 25mg/tablet).


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

My pup has very bad allergies and he is a 60lb Vizsla and he can have up to (3) 25mg a day. My vet said it will not hurt them if you give one too many too.


----------

